# "curly" bunny fur



## Cassidy909z (May 30, 2013)

I had an unexpected litter and I have no idea who the dad is, but the mother is a flemish giant. One of the baby's fur looks a bit curly. Can anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 30, 2013)

Are you sure it's the fur? In the picture it kinda looks like wrinkly skin.


----------



## Cassidy909z (May 30, 2013)

I've felt of him and I'm pretty sure it's the fur. When I was little I used to have a mouse who's fur looked the same way, and I was wondering if it would turn out curly like the mouse did or what. I've never had a bunny look like this before.


----------



## Troller (May 30, 2013)

Looks like fur to me. Take this with a very big grain of salt since I'm just a reader is all but in my rabbit studies I read that most rabbits breeds have a chance of having curly fur, a very very slim chance but it exists and isolating it is how they make new breeds, but usually its bred out. Now i'm not saying that's the cause here, just like putting my research to use is all. If its even right.


----------



## PaGal (May 30, 2013)

It does look somewhat curly. Someone on here who does not post often at all posted a while back about their bun including pics. It had curly fur, even the whiskers curled. I did a search on it and yes every now and then a bun pops up with curled fur. I cannot remember for the life of me what it is called. I do remember that some buns keep the curly fur for life or they could lose the curl after molting.

I absolutely love the look of the curly furred buns.


----------



## JBun (May 30, 2013)

The curly coated rabbits are called astrex, and I believe it's a trait that can pop up in rex rabbits.


----------



## Cassidy909z (May 30, 2013)

Wow I just did some research and that's really unique. I never thought a bunny could have curly fur! I'm just glad it's not something that could damage his/her health. Thanks for all the advice! I'll give updates once the kits have grown a little.


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 30, 2013)

This doesnt look like an astrex baby. I really think its the skin.


----------



## bhoffman (May 31, 2013)

We had a kit that had curly type fur. We called her "Sheepy" . I didn't realize that this was a rare thing. She was a mixed breed so I had just assumed it was because of that. Good luck with your bunny.. hopefully it end up being the fur and not wrinkly skin. It does look a butlike wrinkly skin to me.. but I don't know.


----------



## Zaiya (May 31, 2013)

Well, you'll know when it's older! You better keep him/her!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 31, 2013)

You will find this blog interesting. This bun could never figure out what she wanted to be. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f18/love-curls-65786/


----------



## PaGal (May 31, 2013)

That's the bun I was speaking of. Astrex can pop up in breeds other than rex. I would so love to have a curly flemmie.


----------



## Cassidy909z (May 31, 2013)

Wow that blog was really entertaining to read. I never knew rabbits went through so many 'molts'. It's definitely not wrinkly skin, but my bun is reaching two weeks on the 3rd so I'll be sure to post updated pictures!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 31, 2013)

Oh yes we need pics!


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 1, 2013)

It's normally seen in Rex and mini Rex, it's referred to as astrex. I have never seen it in a Flemish giant before.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 1, 2013)

That is one cute and cool bunny you have there. I'll be watching this thread for more pictures.


----------



## Cassidy909z (Jun 6, 2013)

I woke up the other morning and three out of five babies from that litter were laying dead in the cage /: including the mystery "astrex". It was her first litter and it was unexpected, so I guess natural causes. I was really looking forward to see how that little guy would turn out.


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 6, 2013)

Aww, so sad... WHY!?!?!?!?! I wanted to see the fuzzyness some more when it was older...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry.  I would have liked to see how that little guy turned out.


----------



## Cassidy909z (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah same here, he was so interesting. & Just started opening his eyes!


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 6, 2013)

NOOOOO! That's when they're cutest!!!


----------

